# What happens if you don't ovulate



## lilblossom

I believe I didn't ovulate this cycle and am wondering if when that happens if you have to wait for an af before you will ovulate or is it possible to just skip a period and then ovulate?


----------



## ttc1soon

I'm a little confused by the question but if you don't ovulate when you usually do sometimes your body is just having a hard time releasing the egg and it might happen later in your cycle but it isn't too uncommon to not ovulate every month and when that happens you just have to wait till the next cycle, but if it happens a lot it is something to talk to your doctor about.


----------

